# replacing CCFL tube on LCD TV, SONY Bravia KDL-40W3000



## kenzolauridsen (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi.
I know theres has been a thread regarding this problem before, buts its closed. I´m getting 13 red blinks from my standby light on the TV. After reading the other threads on the problem, I found that it most likely is a CCFL tube that has burned out/broken. I´ve disassembled the LCD set, and got too the CCFL tubes. But now I can´t determine which of the tubes is bad?? They all look the same too me?? Can i measure wchich one is bad by using a volt meter?? One thread regarding the problem, stated that one turn the set again, to se wchich tube is out. But the set dosn´t turn on from begining, so will it turn on now?? And do i then have to assemble it again??

Really hope you can help. The LCD set is currently taken apart in major coponents on my living room floor. Theres a lot off coponents  

Thank you.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

When I repaired my TV in the old thread you are referring to, I lifted up the LCD panel and white plastic beneath it, and turned on the power switch while watching the tubes. The CCFL tubes would only light up for about one second, but long enough to see which one was out. This needed to be done with all of the boards and cables connected. I purchased tubes from ccflwarehouse.com (I seem to remeber they were 900 mm X 3 mm). I got a couple of spares because they break easily.


----------



## kenzolauridsen (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Frank4D.Thank you for replying. I´ll try to reassemble the LCD set and turn it on. I´m not a super electro guy, but I managed to diassembled it, so I guess i´ll be able to do it. I´ll reconnect all the boards og cables, but do I have connect the black screen? There´s a board on the screen, but I recon it doesn´t need to be connected. I think it´s for making the picture on the LCD set. Can you sheed some light on that issue. But I´m going to reassemble the other boards og cables to start whit. Thanks again for replying, I hope i´ll be able to do it. I´ll reply when I´ve done it. Fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## kenzolauridsen (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi again Frank4D.
Succes at first! I got the LCD set reassembled and turned it on again. I had to connect the black screen, but then the CCFL tubes turned on, all though just for a second. But still plenty of time, to se which one was bad. One in the midle is out, so now i´ll order some new ones from CCFL-warehouse. I´ll write again, when I have the set reassebled. 
Thank you so much. :up::up::up:


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

When you get ready to install the tubes, i recall the ends of the tubes in the backlight box are covered by two plastic strips about an inch wide and an inch high. Those lift out exposing the ends where the tubes are clipped in. The wires on the ends of the tubes will be too ling, so you just cut off the excess after they are clipped in.

There are several white plastic clips inside the backlight box for mounting the tubes. They are very fragile and brittle. If one breaks, my solution was to tie the tube to the remaining part of the plastic clip using sewing thread.


----------



## kenzolauridsen (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi again Frank4D.
I finally got the new CCFL tubes from USA. I´m in Denmark. I put the new CCFL tube in, using sewing tread , and assembled the LCD set again. It turned on, but now I don´t have a picture on the set. All the CCFL tubes lit up, and I can see i slight change in brightnes on the black screen whit the circuit board on, the front screen. There´s sound on, and I can change channel on the set, but no picture??
Any experience on that? Now that the set is assembled again, I´m doubting if I put the white screens together the wrong way? . Could you help me in the right direction. 
Best regards Kenneth


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I take it the 13 blink code is gone, and there are no other blink codes? Are you able to access the menus? I would check to be sure you have the correct video input mode selected, and check the cables on both ends, as moving the TV around may have unplugged a cable on the home theatre receiver box, for example (happened a few weeks ago when the housekeeper was cleaning).
.
You can download a 14 MB service manual here: www.abt.com/documents/27929/KDL40V3000_sm.pdf 
It is for my model KDL-40V3000, but should be close enough. Re-check that all of the circuit boards and cables are connected.


----------

